# Free Books March 2009--Post info about Free Books Here!



## Betsy the Quilter

Post your info about free books here. For the February 2009 free book thread, see here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3076.0.html

Betsy


----------



## CuriousLaura

A new month...so fast, 
Thanks for all the books in February 
well I just discovered this book is on Kindle format for free on feedbooks.
It's a MUST read for all writers and everybody interested in words.....I thought it was a treasure when I found it on Kindle format.... 







http://www.feedbooks.com/book/3697


----------



## egh34

OK, sorry for my ignorance, as I have only been a Kindle owner for 5 days, but now that I have downloaded how do I get it to my Kindle?


----------



## booknut

Sean Williams - A crooked Letter. Free in PDf.

http://ladnews.livejournal.com/112580.html

He is a good fantasy writer.


----------



## booknut

egh34 said:


> OK, sorry for my ignorance, as I have only been a Kindle owner for 5 days, but now that I have downloaded how do I get it to my Kindle?


One way would be to plug the kindle into the USB and dump the mobi file into your documents folder.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the new book, CuriousLaura, congrats on offering the first free book of March!

We try to keep this thread pretty lean and mean to allow people to find all the free ones pretty easily, so I'll frequently return to prune any posts that do not add a free book listing, just so you know.

Also, CuriousLaura and any others, you can always go in and modify your own posts!  Find your post, and in the upper right hand corner of the post, you should see the Modify among the choices.  Click on that and you'll be able to correct anything in the post!

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Thanks, CL ! I have been wanting that and for free...


----------



## CuriousLaura

intinst said:


> Thanks, CL ! I have been wanting that and for free...


  I know how you feel!!

BTW Betsy, the thread is all cleaned up! LOL  Sorry, got off track...   [puppy face]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The posts about the computer not recognizing the Kindle have been moved here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4688.0.html

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Wow...February has gone by fast....looking forward to many freebies in March!


----------



## CS

CuriousLaura said:


> A new month...so fast,
> Thanks for all the books in February
> well I just discovered this book is on Kindle format for free on feedbooks.
> It's a MUST read for all writers and everybody interested in words.....I thought it was a treasure when I found it on Kindle format....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.feedbooks.com/book/3697


Thanks! I've been looking for this ever since I read someone's blog entry about it. (Sig's maybe?)


----------



## marianneg

I just put this on the Feb. thread last night, so here it is for March, too:
http://www.paytonlee.com/Free.htm

Mostly historical romance, with a couple of other genres thrown in at the end.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am sure that this has been mentioned before, but when I did a search, it revealed nothing, so I thought I would post the info here in case someone out there hasn't heard about this one:

Twilight Fans: Stephanie Meyer has on her website a partial draft to what would be book #4, "Midnight Sun", which is the Edward/Bella story from Edwards point of view. Mindnight Sun is partial but it follows Twilight (book #1) from Edwards perspective. Very interesting. Meyer says that she won't finish it, but who knows? It is probably some wierd marketing ploy.

Anyway, follow the link below to get to the file. I got it onto my K1 by saving the file to my computer, then emailing it to my Kindle's email address. This was the first attempt at doing this and it worked like a charm. (Plus it was super easy!)

http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/pdf/midnightsun_partial_draft4.pdf

Oh yeah....IT IS FREE!!!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

CuriousLaura said:


> A new month...so fast,
> Thanks for all the books in February
> well I just discovered this book is on Kindle format for free on feedbooks.
> It's a MUST read for all writers and everybody interested in words.....I thought it was a treasure when I found it on Kindle format....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.feedbooks.com/book/3697


Thank you! just downloaded it


----------



## Vegas_Asian

KindleKay said:


> I am sure that this has been mentioned before, but when I did a search, it revealed nothing, so I thought I would post the info here in case someone out there hasn't heard about this one:
> 
> Twilight Fans: Stephanie Meyer has on her website a partial draft to what would be book #4, "Midnight Sun", which is the Edward/Bella story from Edwards point of view. Mindnight Sun is partial but it follows Twilight (book #1) from Edwards perspective. Very interesting. Meyer says that she won't finish it, but who knows? It is probably some wierd marketing ploy.
> 
> Anyway, follow the link below to get to the file. I got it onto my K1 by saving the file to my computer, then emailing it to my Kindle's email address. This was the first attempt at doing this and it worked like a charm. (Plus it was super easy!)
> 
> http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/pdf/midnightsun_partial_draft4.pdf
> 
> Oh yeah....IT IS FREE!!!!


Downloaded it for my classmate


----------



## sherylb

Lisanr said:


> Sean Williams - A crooked Letter. Free in PDf.
> 
> http://ladnews.livejournal.com/112580.html
> 
> He is a good fantasy writer.


Thanks! Looks good and I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Rivery

CuriousLaura said:


> A new month...so fast,
> Thanks for all the books in February
> well I just discovered this book is on Kindle format for free on feedbooks.
> It's a MUST read for all writers and everybody interested in words.....I thought it was a treasure when I found it on Kindle format....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.feedbooks.com/book/3697


Thank you. Downloaded, and added to the ever lengthening list of books to read.


----------



## Arachne Jericho

It's been a while since I've been around. Mostly I've been pretty sick with a nasty virus. (Very, very nasty.)

So: the free.

_Shadow Unit_ is an interesting series---it's what a prime time science fiction/urban fantasy/government investigation series would be, except that it's written by multiple published authors following the format of a television show (so there are episodes, easter eggs, etc.) The website is at http://shadowunit.org .

Season 1 was finished a while back, and I created an ebook for it; I call it a bootleg as a joke, because the original text is under a Creative Commons NonCommercial Share Alike license, which allows for remixing---and making an ebook is remixing.

Season 2 (also licensed as the same) just started up today with episode 1, and I'll be creating ebooks for each season episode.

Here's Season 2, Episode 1 for the Kindle. (And heck, also the Sony Reader PR505 (?) and 600 (?).) The post also links to a download for the Season 1 Ebook.

Enjoy, and if you like the stories, don't forget to visit the authors' website and donate a little money in the tip cup!


----------



## CS

Arachne Jericho said:


> It's been a while since I've been around. Mostly I've been pretty sick with a nasty virus. (Very, very nasty.)
> 
> So: the free.
> 
> _Shadow Unit_ is an interesting series---it's what a prime time science fiction/urban fantasy/government investigation series would be, except that it's written by multiple published authors following the format of a television show (so there are episodes, easter eggs, etc.) The website is at http://shadowunit.org .
> 
> Season 1 was finished a while back, and I created an ebook for it; I call it a bootleg as a joke, because the original text is under a Creative Commons NonCommercial Share Alike license, which allows for remixing---and making an ebook is remixing.
> 
> Season 2 (also licensed as the same) just started up today with episode 1, and I'll be creating ebooks for each season episode.
> 
> Here's Season 2, Episode 1 for the Kindle. (And heck, also the Sony Reader PR505 (?) and 600 (?).) The post also links to a download for the Season 1 Ebook.
> 
> Enjoy, and if you like the stories, don't forget to visit the authors' website and donate a little money in the tip cup!


Thanks. I just downloaded Season 1. I'm definitely intrigued.


----------



## CS

The Healthy House Answer Book: Answers to the 133 Most Commonly Asked Questions


----------



## Kind

Thanks, downloaded.


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks, CS!  That looks useful..


----------



## Jeff

For our new members, here's an easy way to find free books for your Kindle.

Search Amazon for free Kindle books - No Public Domain.

Search Amazon for free Kindle books - Include Public Domain.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I love coming in to work and finding free books for Bibi!  I got the Elements of Style and the Shadow Unit books.  Thanks!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Yes its free again:


----------



## Seamonkey

Solved the puzzle over the book that SOME of us got for free, Murder in Marais.

I think they accidentally turned it on for free, but the deal being offered now, per the Kindle Daily Post on the Kindle Store page is that if you buy



Murder in the Latin Quarter *for $9.99*

then somehow you are supposed to get

Murder in the Marais *for free*

But I'm not experimenting by buying the first one and the second one is listed at $9.99.

So those of us that got Marais for free, YAY, us!


----------



## CS

Seamonkey said:


> Solved the puzzle over the book that SOME of us got for free, Murder in Marais.
> 
> I think they accidentally turned it on for free, but the deal being offered now, per the Kindle Daily Post on the Kindle Store page is that if you buy
> 
> 
> 
> Murder in the Latin Quarter *for $9.99*
> 
> then somehow you are supposed to get
> 
> Murder in the Marais *for free*
> 
> But I'm not experimenting by buying the first one and the second one is listed at $9.99.
> 
> So those of us that got Marais for free, YAY, us!


I got Marais for free, but that's actually a pretty good deal for anyone who is interested. I definitely wouldn't want to be the guinea pig on it though, because Amazon already screwed up before with the freebie (in a good way for some of us, but still). Let someone else try first.


----------



## frojazz

I'm glad someone figured that out.  Maybe that was why I couldn't post it as a book.

Keep the March freebees comin'!!


----------



## Steph H

Arachne Jericho said:


> _Shadow Unit_ is an interesting series---it's what a prime time science fiction/urban fantasy/government investigation series would be, except that it's written by multiple published authors following the format of a television show (so there are episodes, easter eggs, etc.) The website is at http://shadowunit.org .


Thanks for the post, this sounds really interesting!


----------



## Snowgirl

I bought "Murder in the Latin Quarter," and both that and "Murder in the Marais" downloaded to my Kindle. They sent me a receipt for only "Latin Quarter," so it looks like you really do get the 2nd one free!


----------



## marianneg

Found an author offering several series for free, courtesy of the Finding Free eBooks blog:
http://www.sc2.com/e-books/


----------



## meljackson

I saw this on Amazon boards. www.suvudu.com/freelibrary/ 
Random House is giving away several "first in a series" books.

Melissa


----------



## LDB

That's cool if you're into scifi. I hope they duplicate it for other genres for those who don't care for scifi.


----------



## CherylH

Four of the random house books are at Amazon too.

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Engines/dp/B000WCWVIU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214111&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/His-Majestys-Dragon/dp/B000GCFBQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214163&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Assassins-Apprentice/dp/B000FBFMG6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214198&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Red-Mars/dp/B000QCS914/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214229&sr=1-2


----------



## CS

CherylH said:


> Four of the random house books are at Amazon too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Engines/dp/B000WCWVIU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214111&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/His-Majestys-Dragon/dp/B000GCFBQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214163&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Assassins-Apprentice/dp/B000FBFMG6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214198&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Red-Mars/dp/B000QCS914/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214229&sr=1-2


Awesome! Thank you. I just grabbed them all. I hope the 5th is added to Amazon soon.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

downloaded them all


----------



## Anne

CherylH said:


> Four of the random house books are at Amazon too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Engines/dp/B000WCWVIU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214111&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/His-Majestys-Dragon/dp/B000GCFBQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214163&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Assassins-Apprentice/dp/B000FBFMG6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214198&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Red-Mars/dp/B000QCS914/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214229&sr=1-2


Thanks I just downloaded them all too.


----------



## Anju 

I just downloaded all of them also, unfortunately they all look like part of a series!  That's one way to get my $$$


----------



## LDB

Yes, if you go to their website to get them it says they're all the first in their respective series and yes their whole motive in free book 1 is to get your money on the rest.


----------



## Rivery

LDB said:


> Yes, if you go to their website to get them it says they're all the first in their respective series and yes their whole motive in free book 1 is to get your money on the rest.


Well it works. I have already purchased sequels to books I have downloaded for free. Now I have four more opportunities!


----------



## sebat

Better the first in the series than the 3rd.  Thanks..got them.


----------



## VictoriaP

LDB said:


> Yes, if you go to their website to get them it says they're all the first in their respective series and yes their whole motive in free book 1 is to get your money on the rest.


I can live with that.  I've done it enough times with 25 cent DTBs from garage sales & thrift stores!

Downloaded all four; two of them look particularly interesting, two less so, but I figure I'd better get in the habit of grabbing the freebies while they're around.


----------



## lilliew

His Majesty's Dragon (and the whole series) is excellent, especially if you like history mixed with fantasy (it's an alternative British History, imagine England facing Napoleon with intelligent dragons as the Air Corps).  Very well written.  The last book in the series (Victory of Eagles) is the FIRST book I purchased for my Kindle and I read it in under 2 days.


----------



## Toby

Thanks!


----------



## Anne

lilliew said:


> His Majesty's Dragon (and the whole series) is excellent, especially if you like history mixed with fantasy (it's an alternative British History, imagine England facing Napoleon with intelligent dragons as the Air Corps). Very well written. The last book in the series (Victory of Eagles) is the FIRST book I purchased for my Kindle and I read it in under 2 days.


Thanks it good to know this series is good.


----------



## MaureenH

I was just going to post these, but you beat me to it. Thanks...



CherylH said:


> Four of the random house books are at Amazon too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Engines/dp/B000WCWVIU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214111&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/His-Majestys-Dragon/dp/B000GCFBQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214163&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Assassins-Apprentice/dp/B000FBFMG6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214198&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Red-Mars/dp/B000QCS914/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214229&sr=1-2


----------



## MaureenH

Seamonkey said:


> Solved the puzzle over the book that SOME of us got for free, Murder in Marais.
> 
> I think they accidentally turned it on for free, but the deal being offered now, per the Kindle Daily Post on the Kindle Store page is that if you buy
> 
> 
> 
> Murder in the Latin Quarter *for $9.99*
> 
> then somehow you are supposed to get
> 
> Murder in the Marais *for free*
> 
> But I'm not experimenting by buying the first one and the second one is listed at $9.99.
> 
> So those of us that got Marais for free, YAY, us!


According to the Kindle daily post at Amazon, you could get this two for one (Murder in the Latin Quarter and Murder in the Marais) for a specified time. I saw it on the post last night, but not this morning so maybe the time is up.

Also, they say until the end of this month if you purchase Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand you will also receive Kitty Raises Hell for free.


----------



## SongbirdVB

MaureenH said:


> According to the Kindle daily post at Amazon, you could get this two for one (Murder in the Latin Quarter and Murder in the Marais) for a specified time. I saw it on the post last night, but not this morning so maybe the time is up.
> 
> Also, they say until the end of this month if you purchase Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand you will also receive Kitty Raises Hell for free.


Thanks for this, Maureen. I snapped it up!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

lilliew said:


> His Majesty's Dragon (and the whole series) is excellent, especially if you like history mixed with fantasy (it's an alternative British History, imagine England facing Napoleon with intelligent dragons as the Air Corps). Very well written. The last book in the series (Victory of Eagles) is the FIRST book I purchased for my Kindle and I read it in under 2 days.


Here's the link if you're interested.


----------



## Anne

MaureenH said:


> According to the Kindle daily post at Amazon, you could get this two for one (Murder in the Latin Quarter and Murder in the Marais) for a specified time. I saw it on the post last night, but not this morning so maybe the time is up.
> 
> Also, they say until the end of this month if you purchase Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand you will also receive Kitty Raises Hell for free.


Thanks I just got them.


----------



## frojazz

lilliew said:


> His Majesty's Dragon (and the whole series) is excellent, especially if you like history mixed with fantasy (it's an alternative British History, imagine England facing Napoleon with intelligent dragons as the Air Corps). Very well written. The last book in the series (Victory of Eagles) is the FIRST book I purchased for my Kindle and I read it in under 2 days.


I love this series, too, and I'm excited to start it again on my Kindle!!!


----------



## Steph H

CherylH said:


> Four of the random house books are at Amazon too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Engines/dp/B000WCWVIU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214111&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/His-Majestys-Dragon/dp/B000GCFBQA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214163&sr=1-1
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Assassins-Apprentice/dp/B000FBFMG6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214198&sr=1-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Red-Mars/dp/B000QCS914/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1236214229&sr=1-2


Thanks for this, much rather have the properly formatted books than the PDFs converted! 

I can vouch for the Assassin's Apprentice and following books by Robin Hobb (the third one) -- it's an excellent series. Be good to get at least one for free, I only have them in paper version right now, having read them just before getting my Kindle last June. I would've gotten them for Kindle eventually. And 2 of the other freebies I've had as samples for awhile and just not gotten to yet, so this is a good day!


----------



## Steph H

LDB said:


> That's cool if you're into scifi. I hope they duplicate it for other genres for those who don't care for scifi.


Well, remember all those mysteries and other fiction books that were available for 2-3 months? Those were all Random House. Looks like those are gone now and these are available now.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Engines/dp/B000WCWVIU
http://www.amazon.com/His-Majestys-Dragon/dp/B000GCFBQA
http://www.amazon.com/Assassins-Apprentice/dp/B000FBFMG6
http://www.amazon.com/Red-Mars/dp/B000QCS914

Assassin's Apprentice is really good. It is the first in a three part trilogy which is tied to two other trilogies. The nine books work really well together. I picked up Assassin's Apprentice since I don't have it on my Kindle yet. Eventually I will end up buying the nine books. I am silly that way.


----------



## madrye

I have a question about the books, Latin Quarter. I do not have access to whispernet so if I download the first one will the second one show up under "manage your kindle"?


----------



## Steph H

Are you asking about the Kitty books?  If so, then yes, when you purchase Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand, then Kitty Raises Hell will automatically show up in Manage Your Kindle to be downloaded as well.

If you mean something else, you might want to be more explicit.


----------



## madrye

Sorry, at work trying to hide that I'm on a non-work related site..lol. Murder in the latin Quarter has the same kind of deal now, if you buy it you get the other one in the series for free. Thank you for your information. Now to sneak over there and buy.


----------



## Steph H

I hear ya!  LOL  I didn't do that one (got that one free before it disappeared as a stand-alone freebie), but I bet it works the same way!


----------



## pipes676

I had just seen this post over on Amazon forums about 4 free sf/fantasy books right now.  Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb, Red Mars by Kim Stanley Robinson, Blood engines by T.A. Pratt, His Majesty's Dragon by Naomi Novik.  All these books are the first in a series of books.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Thanks, I downloaded the Robinson and Novik books. I haven't read _Red Mars _yet, but have read _Dragon_ as a loaner.

Mike


----------



## JAG

The Turtledove book is now free.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

thanks jag just downloaded it


----------



## CS

Thanks, just grabbed it myself.


----------



## bellapixie

i think that harry turtledove book they have for free right now is probably a mistake. It looks like it's the last book in a 10 book series and they specifically say they are offering the first books in a series. So I would grab it quick if you want it. 

B


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks, just grabbed it .


----------



## BambiB

Thanks Pipes.  I got them all, always good to read books for free and try out new (to me) authors!


----------



## Neekeebee

Gotta love the freebies!

N


----------



## jeremy81

The 5th book is now available on Amazon.  Settling Accounts In at The Death.


----------



## Harmakhet

Thanks for the notice pipes.  "bought" all 4 of them.  The DW and I are big sci-fi and fantasy folks and free is always a good price.


----------



## Seamonkey

Turtledove book wasn't a mistake.. the Kindle Daily Post for today tells the story: (ETA, see below, the first one WAS a mistake, but the one listed below is free on purpose)

Random House is offerina a "free library" of books to download at no charge until May 31st "to introduce new readers to popular and acclaimed science fiction and and fantasy series.: Enjoy!


Settling Accounts 
Return Engagement 
by Harry Turtledove

His Majesty's Dragon 
by Naomi Novik

Blood Engines 
by T. A. Pratt

Assassin's Apprentice 
by Robin Hobb

Red Mars 
by Stanley Robinson


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The 'mistake' was that for a while it was a different Turtledove up for free. . .but it wasn't long before they realized it.  I gather the point was to offer the first in the series' to lure us in. . . .probably gonna work too!  LOL  

Ann


----------



## CS

Thanks, I grabbed the "correct" Turtledove book too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I gather the point was to offer the first in the series' to lure us in. . . .probably gonna work too! LOL
> 
> Ann


Doesn't it always?  We're so weak.


----------



## TM

Steph H said:


> Thanks for this, much rather have the properly formatted books than the PDFs converted!
> 
> I can vouch for the Assassin's Apprentice and following books by Robin Hobb (the third one) -- it's an excellent series. Be good to get at least one for free, I only have them in paper version right now, having read them just before getting my Kindle last June. I would've gotten them for Kindle eventually. And 2 of the other freebies I've had as samples for awhile and just not gotten to yet, so this is a good day!


Assassin's Aprentince is an interesting one to see that they are offering as a free book, since it was always free (or book two in that series is, depending on how you look at it).They Assassin's Aprrentice bundle with Royal Assassin for $6.39 (same price as each of the books were if bought spererately).

I liked all of her books except for the last series: Soldier's Son Trigology


----------



## sebat

I managed to get both of the Turtledoves for free.  I love when that happens.


----------



## worktolive

MaureenH said:


> Also, they say until the end of this month if you purchase Kitty and the Dead Man's Hand you will also receive Kitty Raises Hell for free.


Thanks for pointing this out. Just got it. I'm tearing through the Kitty books and had just made it to number 4 when I saw this. My home is not in range of Whispernet and it really drains my battery anyway, so I rarely see the Daily Post. I usually buy my books at home and just turn on WN long enough to download when I am in range. I need to start checking the Daily Post more often. I wish there was some way I could get that one emailed.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Soldier's Son Trigology was just weird. It had such a different feel to it then the others. I never felt all that sympathetic for any of the characters. (shrugs)

Assassin's Apprentice though is a good read.


----------



## Britt

Thanks! I love fantasy. Downloaded Blood Engines and His Majesty's Dragon.


----------



## Chad Winters

ProfCrash said:


> Assassin's Apprentice though is a good read.


Yes, i'm about to start the Tawny Man series myself


----------



## Seamonkey

Aha! I see both that titles start out the same, but I do have both and the one we got "by accident" is now $9.56!



Ann Von Hagel said:


> The 'mistake' was that for a while it was a different Turtledove up for free. . .but it wasn't long before they realized it. I gather the point was to offer the first in the series' to lure us in. . . .probably gonna work too! LOL
> 
> Ann


----------



## Rhonlynn

CS said:


> Thanks! I've been looking for this ever since I read someone's blog entry about it. (Sig's maybe?)


I love that book. How cool to have that on kIndle. I have it in print on a bookshelf.It is totally worth having in the Kindle.


----------



## tlshaw

I lucked out and got both Turtledove books free. It is best to download new books as soon as you see them, just in case of mistakes like this.


----------



## MaureenH

worktolive said:


> Thanks for pointing this out. Just got it. I'm tearing through the Kitty books and had just made it to number 4 when I saw this. My home is not in range of Whispernet and it really drains my battery anyway, so I rarely see the Daily Post. I usually buy my books at home and just turn on WN long enough to download when I am in range. I need to start checking the Daily Post more often. I wish there was some way I could get that one emailed.


If you're on a computer you can see the Daily post. Amazon, Kindle Store, look on the right side of the screen near the top and click on "read our Kindle blog."


----------



## koland

worktolive said:


> I need to start checking the Daily Post more often. I wish there was some way I could get that one emailed.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/A1F8Z0JAEIDVRY/

This one can't be emailed, but you can subscribe to the RSS feed -- and there are feed aggregators that can email your RSS feeds to you, although I find it just as easy to hit google reader every day.


----------



## David J. Guyton

Are you guys getting these directly from amazon.com? They won't let me price my book lower than $.99. How are these authors able to do this?


----------



## worktolive

MaureenH said:


> If you're on a computer you can see the Daily post. Amazon, Kindle Store, look on the right side of the screen near the top and click on "read our Kindle blog."


Thanks. Whenever I've tried to find the Daily post in the past, I always ended up in the section where you can subscribe to blogs and I don't want to do that since I can't get Whispernet at home. I don't usually go to the main page in the Kindle Store so I hadn't noticed the link there.


----------



## CS

David J. Guyton said:


> Are you guys getting these directly from amazon.com? They won't let me price my book lower than $.99. How are these authors able to do this?


In the case of the fantasy/sci-fi books listed above, it's a special promotion with the publisher, Random House. And, yes, we're getting them directly from Amazon.


----------



## Seamonkey

I check the Daily Post often via whispernet and a couple of times I've been able to be the first to report free books or deals here,  but usually only when I'm up very late here on the west coast.  

And fairly often, the deals have already been discovered here, before the Daily Post mentions them.  We are good at sleuthing out deals.


----------



## ZomZom

Thanks for the heads up.  Red Mars has been in my "To read" list for a while.  Glad I held off.


----------



## jaspertyler

I just finished a pretty good book that is free.

Autumn by David Moody. It is a zombie book. Kind of scary at times. I like zombie books 

Here is the link:

http://manybooks.net/titles/moodydother05Autumn.html

Unfortunately, the next 3 books in the series are not available now. I guess he got picked up by a publisher so they will be out eventually. Enjoy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Thanks Jaspertyler! I just downloaded it


----------



## pipes676

David J. Guyton said:


> Are you guys getting these directly from amazon.com? They won't let me price my book lower than $.99. How are these authors able to do this?


I'm assuming their reasoning is to offer the first book in an older series for free in order to suck people into it that wouldn't normally pick it up so their willing to buy the rest of the books in the series.


----------



## David J. Guyton

pipes676 said:


> I'm assuming their reasoning is to offer the first book in an older series for free in order to suck people into it that wouldn't normally pick it up so their willing to buy the rest of the books in the series.


Ah yes that is a good strategy. I wish they would let me price mine lower.


----------



## crebel

Link maker not working for me this morning but two Eve Vaughn's (romance) are free at Amazon this a.m. - "The Reinvention of Chastity" and "The Life and Loves of April Johnson".


----------



## Leslie

Here you go:

The Reinvention of Chastity

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001IP0V4Q

The Life and Loves of April Johnson

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001J4SYYU

Neither one is quite my taste but hey...that's what makes reading interesting. Something for everyone!

L


----------



## Leslie

Also, His Majesty's Dragon:


----------



## MaureenH

Jeff said:


> For our new members, here's an easy way to find free books for your Kindle.
> 
> Search Amazon for free Kindle books - No Public Domain.
> 
> Search Amazon for free Kindle books - Include Public Domain.


Thank you very much for these links, but I'm wondering how you were able to set up these specific search criteria in Amazon.


----------



## tlshaw

crebel said:


> Link maker not working for me this morning but two Eve Vaughn's (romance) are free at Amazon this a.m. - "The Reinvention of Chastity" and "The Life and Loves of April Johnson".


Thanks, I just downloaded. Sometimes its nice to have something easy to read and I enjoy a trashy novel every once in a while. And with Kindra, no one can tell what I am reading.


----------



## CS

Leslie said:


> The Reinvention of Chastity
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001IP0V4Q
> 
> The Life and Loves of April Johnson
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001J4SYYU
> 
> Neither one is quite my taste but hey...that's what makes reading interesting. Something for everyone!


Nor mine, but 1-clicked anyway since free is free. The Chastity book sounds like it might be good for a few (possibly unintentional) laughs.


----------



## Seamonkey

If you have a K2 and want to add to the unintentional laughs, let the male voice read it to you!  I've been using the voice on Gordon Ramsay's book and get the giggles when it swears like a sailor and when it mispronounces some French cooking terms, and handles some quite well..


----------



## Toby

I will download anything free. Thanks for the links.
Seamonkey, that does sound funny.


----------



## Shizu

I saw this at Amazon discussion.

http://kindleformatting.com/ebookweek.php

Free eBooks!
In honor of Read an eBook Week, some of my Kindle Formatting clients have graciously allowed me to offer their books as free downloads. These downloads are DRM-free Mobipocket files, which can be uploaded to an Amazon Kindle using the USB cable or via e-mail, or they can also be read on your PC or any other Mobipocket-supported device. Each book in the list is linked to the book's Amazon Kindle product page (in case you want to purchase a copy, too), as well as a link to the author or publisher's website (if available). Please click through to the websites thank these autors for their support of eBooks.

NOTE: These books will be available for download only during the week of March 8-14.

Non-Fiction
A Broad Abroad in Thailand
Ahead of the Curve: A Guide to Applied Strategic Thinking
Disrupted Ambitions
Dot Boom: Marketing to Baby Boomers through Meaningful Online Engagement
Dynamic Energetic Healing
The Essential Employee -- The Adventures of Carmen Senz
The Future of Music
Getting Started as an Independent Computer Consultant
The Leader's Digest: Timeless Principles for Team and Organization Success
The Medicaid Handbook 2008 - Protecting Your Assets From Nursing Home Costs
Questing Marilyn: In Search of My Holy Grail
Spymaster: "Wild Bill" Donovan, Father of the CIA
The Team Approach: With Teamwork Anything Is Possible

Fiction
Beneath the Sassafras (One)
Dustin and a Mouse Named Cody in "The Mouse That Stirred on the Night Before Christmas"
Esmeralda & The Pirates
Microbe
Nathan, Paw-Paw & The Dinosaurs
Poison Pen
RHYTHM: A Novel
Spa Deadly, An Allie Armington Mystery
Thaddeus T. and Barnaby
Where's Blackie?
The Cabal

Extra Large Print, courtesy of the Virgina M. Woolf Foundation
A Canticle for Leibowitz in Extra Large Print
PartnerShip in Extra Large Print
Childhood's End in Extra Large Print
Leaves of Grass in Extra Large Print
Screwtape Letters in Extra Large Print


----------



## Leslie

This week is Read an Ebook Week (March 8-14) and there are a variety of free books and various promotions all over the Internet. I wrote about it in the Kindleboards blog and included a few links to get you started in your search for free stuff.

Enjoy, everyone!

http://www.kboards.com/blog/

L


----------



## Seamonkey

Shizu, this is awesome! I was able to determine the regular price of many of these books and will annotate the list here:



Shizu said:


> I saw this at Amazon discussion.
> 
> http://kindleformatting.com/ebookweek.php
> 
> Free eBooks!
> In honor of Read an eBook Week, some of my Kindle Formatting clients have graciously allowed me to offer their books as free downloads. These downloads are DRM-free Mobipocket files, which can be uploaded to an Amazon Kindle using the USB cable or via e-mail, or they can also be read on your PC or any other Mobipocket-supported device. Each book in the list is linked to the book's Amazon Kindle product page (in case you want to purchase a copy, too), as well as a link to the author or publisher's website (if available). Please click through to the websites thank these autors for their support of eBooks.
> 
> NOTE: These books will be available for download only during the week of March 8-14.
> 
> Non-Fiction
> A Broad Abroad in Thailand $9.56
> Ahead of the Curve: A Guide to Applied Strategic Thinking (not yet available on Amazon)
> Disrupted Ambitions $9.99
> Dot Boom: Marketing to Baby Boomers through Meaningful Online Engagement
> Dynamic Energetic Healing $8.00
> The Essential Employee -- The Adventures of Carmen Senz $7.99
> The Future of Music $9.99
> Getting Started as an Independent Computer Consultant $9.99
> The Leader's Digest: Timeless Principles for Team and Organization Success $13.95??
> The Medicaid Handbook 2008 - Protecting Your Assets From Nursing Home Costs $9.99
> Questing Marilyn: In Search of My Holy Grail $9.95
> Spymaster: "Wild Bill" Donovan, Father of the CIA $3.16
> The Team Approach: With Teamwork Anything Is Possible $7.99
> 
> Fiction
> Beneath the Sassafras (One) $3.99
> Dustin and a Mouse Named Cody in "The Mouse That Stirred on the Night Before Christmas" $6.36
> Esmeralda & The Pirates $2.39
> Microbe $5.59
> Nathan, Paw-Paw & The Dinosaurs $2.39
> Poison Pen $5.59
> RHYTHM: A Novel $7.99
> Spa Deadly, An Allie Armington Mystery $7.99
> Thaddeus T. and Barnaby $6.36
> Where's Blackie? $2.39
> The Cabal (3 chapters) whole book is $6.39
> 
> Extra Large Print, courtesy of the Virgina M. Woolf Foundation
> A Canticle for Leibowitz in Extra Large Print
> PartnerShip in Extra Large Print
> Childhood's End in Extra Large Print
> Leaves of Grass in Extra Large Print
> Screwtape Letters in Extra Large Print


----------



## LaraAmber

Sigh, I just bought Assassin's Apprentice the week before.  I could be a jerk and call and complain, but I'd feel bad.  I got two other titles for free, so it's not all bad.

Lara Amber


----------



## ljloula

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## modkindle

I know some people missed getting Free Range Chickens when it was free on Amazon. It is still free on Fictionwise as far as I can tell.


----------



## Teachmichigan

Shizu said:


> I saw this at Amazon discussion.
> 
> Fiction
> Beneath the Sassafras (One)
> Dustin and a Mouse Named Cody in "The Mouse That Stirred on the Night Before Christmas"
> Esmeralda & The Pirates
> Microbe
> Nathan, Paw-Paw & The Dinosaurs
> Poison Pen
> RHYTHM: A Nove
> Spa Deadly, An Allie Armington Mystery
> Thaddeus T. and Barnaby
> Where's Blackie?
> The Cabal


I downloaded Rhythm, and it's now on my desktop as a PRC file. I've been spectacularly unsuccessful at opening this or getting it to my Kindle 2 and was hoping someone could steer me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## sebat

Here's a new Freebie.


----------



## Lizzarddance

sebat said:


> I saw this and thought it's probably another sample because it's so short. It looks about the same length as Summer Path with was just part of a story and really left you hanging. I wish they would specify if these are short stories or samples.
> 
> Here's a new Freebie.


I just looked at it again, it is a short story so I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Steph H

That one does specifically say it's a short story.  "This short story was originally published in Laura Lippman's collection HARDLY KNEW HER."


----------



## SongbirdVB

Teachmichigan said:


> I downloaded Rhythm, and it's now on my desktop as a PRC file. I've been spectacularly unsuccessful at opening this or getting it to my Kindle 2 and was hoping someone could steer me in the right direction. Thanks!


I just downloaded it to my computer, sent an email to my kindle with the file attached, and there it was. I have a KK, but don't think the process has changed... 

The email address for my kindle is the same as the email attached to my amazon account but @kindle.com instead of @aol.com. You may have customized your kindle email, I haven't messed with mine.

Good luck!


----------



## bkworm8it

Shizu said:


> I saw this at Amazon discussion.
> 
> http://kindleformatting.com/ebookweek.php
> 
> Free eBooks!


thank ye, I grabbed a few. One is 3rd in series. Looks like another is on kindle but one is not... Though could have just missed it.

thanks again

theresam


----------



## Teachmichigan

Songbird - I tried that (twice) after making sure that the e-mail I was sending from was "approved" but I haven't seen it show up.  Will it be w/my books or is there a special e-mail somewhere on the kindle I have to access?  I suppose if all else fails I can hook up the USB and try that.  (According to Amazon, it costs 10 cents to e-mail, but they don't list PRC as a type of file that can be sent - I'm hesitant to send it too many times and just keep wracking up bills w/out getting the darn file!)


----------



## SongbirdVB

Teachmichigan said:


> Songbird - I tried that (twice) after making sure that the e-mail I was sending from was "approved" but I haven't seen it show up. Will it be w/my books or is there a special e-mail somewhere on the kindle I have to access? I suppose if all else fails I can hook up the USB and try that. (According to Amazon, it costs 10 cents to e-mail, but they don't list PRC as a type of file that can be sent - I'm hesitant to send it too many times and just keep wracking up bills w/out getting the darn file!)


Just shows up w/your books. Make sure your whispernet is on, double check @ Amazon that you are sending to the correct kindle email, make sure your home page is sorted by most recent first... That's all I can think of. The 10 cent service charge has yet to be charged to anyone I've heard of. I've emailed my kindle at least a thirty books and never been charged!

If none of the above works, call CS!

Again, Good Luck!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I have only emailed one book, but no charge....

I just got a free book called Waiting for Spring (I think from the last book that made you cry thread...the author is a member, too!)  and I am in process of emailing that to my Sookie...


----------



## SongbirdVB

KindleKay said:


> I have only emailed one book, but no charge....
> 
> I just got a free book called Waiting for Spring (I think from the last book that made you cry thread...the author is a member, too!) and I am in process of emailing that to my Sookie...


Thanks for mentioning that one! I went to that thread and found the link the author posted. Here it is, for anyone else who is interested!

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/waiting-for-spring/


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

KindleKay said:


> I have only emailed one book, but no charge....
> 
> I just got a free book called Waiting for Spring (I think from the last book that made you cry thread...the author is a member, too!) and I am in process of emailing that to my Sookie...


FYI, Waiting For Spring emailed A-OK to Sookie! Maybe some slight formatting issues, but I don't have a CLUE how to fix it and it is not illegible anyway....that will be next after Bridges of Madison County


----------



## Laurie

KindleKay said:


> FYI, Waiting For Spring emailed A-OK to Sookie! Maybe some slight formatting issues, but I don't have a CLUE how to fix it and it is not illegible anyway....that will be next after Bridges of Madison County


I hope you enjoy this book as much as I did. I'll be buying more from this author.


----------



## worktolive

FYI, I just tried to download a couple of books from the Kindleformatting site only to find that the download doesn't work with Safari (or at least, not with the way my Safari is configured). I switched to Firefox and had no problem getting the prc file, but wanted to warn any other Mac users out there that you may have the same problem.


----------



## Maxx

So that is the problem!  Thanks I have been banging my head against a wall trying to figure out what I was doing wrong.

Maxx


----------



## kindleformatting

worktolive said:


> FYI, I just tried to download a couple of books from the Kindleformatting site only to find that the download doesn't work with Safari (or at least, not with the way my Safari is configured). I switched to Firefox and had no problem getting the prc file, but wanted to warn any other Mac users out there that you may have the same problem.


Can you tell me what exactly is not working and how? I'll try to fix it if I can.

- Joshua Tallent
http://kindleformatting.com


----------



## Maxx

I use Safari and for me, I could get the book on to my kindle, but it was unreadable.  It was a mass of symbols and letters.  I used Firefox and the book is on my kindle perfectly and ready to read.

Maxx


----------



## Jen

I just wanted to add for anyone who is worried about the 10 cent charge for e-mailing pdfs to your kindle - I have probably e-mailed between 30 and 50 and have never once been charged!  Just FYI.... it has worked fine for me every time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

SongbirdVB said:


> Thanks for mentioning that one! I went to that thread and found the link the author posted. Here it is, for anyone else who is interested!
> 
> http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/waiting-for-spring/


there is a "download free pdf file" option under "Available now in Paperback on Amazon" (which is in large text.) just to let y'all know


----------



## Steph H

Don't believe I've seen this one posted yet:

Life, Love and a Polar Bear Tattoo -- available in PDF or PRC format.

http://www.heatherwardell.com/polarbear.shtml


----------



## Kind

Steph H said:


> Don't believe I've seen this one posted yet:
> 
> Life, Love and a Polar Bear Tattoo -- available in PDF or PRC format.
> 
> http://www.heatherwardell.com/polarbear.shtml


Thanks, that picture reminds me of the Coca-Cola commercials.


----------



## crebel

Short Story by Laura Lippman - The Babysitter's Code, is now up for free on Amazon.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Steph H said:


> Don't believe I've seen this one posted yet:
> 
> Life, Love and a Polar Bear Tattoo -- available in PDF or PRC format.
> 
> http://www.heatherwardell.com/polarbear.shtml


Thanks! I downloaded it because the cover art sucked me in. Also, free is free, baby!


----------



## Jesslyn

Not sure if already posted but kindlekorner is reporting that the The Cook's Illustrated How-to-Cook Library: An illustrated step-by-step guide to Foolproof Cooking, preorder is finally processing!  It was supposed to be ready the day K2s started shipping, later moved back to 3/31, but downloading today.  
I haven't gotten mine yet, but the order status has changed to processing, not Pre-order


----------



## Anju 

I just got my cookbook, have not downloaded it yet to see what it is like - but I got it


----------



## Shizu

I got my cookbook. This ebook is very big. It took a while to download.


----------



## Steph H

Sounds like a good reason to remember to turn on WN on my way from work to home this evening...   30-45 minutes ought to do it, eh?


----------



## Atunah

I just got that cookbook on pre-order, says available on the 26th? I can't wait to get that one though, hope I don't have to wait that long. First cooking book for my Kindle. Are they sending this out in batches? Is that why my date is so far off?


----------



## Steph H

It's said the 26th since at least February 24th, so it may be that just now "buying" it is still showing the old pre-order date, but that you'll get it sooner than that.  Hard to say...


----------



## Atunah

I didn't even know about this until just now when I saw the posts in this thread  

There are so many threads its hard to keep up with all the posts so I miss a lot I guess.


----------



## Steph H

Word to the wise.... *always* check out the Free Books thread and the Bargain Books thread. Those are the two most important threads in all of the forums.


----------



## Atunah

I am trying, really I am  . Those threads grow at lighting speed I swear.


----------



## MaureenH

Don't know anything about it, but it's free and it's not sci fi or vampires!


----------



## gwen10

MaureenH said:


> Don't know anything about it, but it's free and it's not sci fi or vampires!


LOL, thanks, Maureen! I just got it. I think it is a short story.


----------



## Toby

I got my free Kindle cookbook tonight. I saw the Amazon receipt in my email, so that's how I new that it was available to download.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Thanks just did a sync/check and got my cookbook!


----------



## Jeff

*Free Until March 31st*


​
The ordinary life of college professor Margaret de Vega is forever changed when she discovers the six hundred year old memoirs of La Malinche containing the secret to finding the lost treasure of Montezuma. With the aid of retired Special Forces Colonel R.A. Lincoln, Doctor de Vega undertakes her treasure hunt along a rapidly deteriorating United States - Mexican border.


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks, Jeff! Got it downloaded and moved over...


----------



## Neekeebee

Thanks Jeff!  Now I'll have to decide whether to read this or Gone for a Soldier first.

N


----------



## Jeff

Neekeebee said:


> Now I'll have to decide whether to read this or Gone for a Soldier first.


With a signature like "We cannot insure success, but we can deserve it.", I should think _Gone For a Soldier_ would be a better choice for you.


----------



## Neekeebee

Jeff said:


> With a signature like "We cannot insure success, but we can deserve it.", I should think _Gone For a Soldier_ would be a better choice for you.


Thanks for the advice, Jeff! It does sound like a good choice to read concurrently with _John Adams_.

N


----------



## bkworm8it

Neekeebee said:


> Thanks Jeff! Now I'll have to decide whether to read this or Gone for a Soldier first.
> 
> N


I am really enjoying Gone for a Soldier. Love the main characters!!

Jeff
Thanks for the other freebee. Got it downloaded.

theresam


----------



## NurseLisa

It is Harlequin Romance's 60th Anniversary, and they had 8 FREE books available yesterday.
I downloaded all 8.  Can't wait to start reading them..........


----------



## NurseLisa

NurseLisa said:


> It is Harlequin Romance's 60th Anniversary, and they had 8 FREE books available yesterday.
> I downloaded all 8. Can't wait to start reading them..........


Maybe they are still free today.......I didn't check.


----------



## drenee

They are free today. There are actually 16, I believe.  I also believe they are for the month of March.  We had some earlier posts in this thread, but since the forum is working kind of slow today I'm not going to try to find it.  Thanks for posting about it for the new folks who are not aware.  I don't normally read Harlequin, but free is free.  And since GablesGirl won't let me go into B&N in my black teddy, I guess a good romance novel is going to have to do.  LOL.  (See Kindle isn't always cheaper thread.)
deb


----------



## love2read

Are these Harlequin books the same as the ones in February?


----------



## worktolive

Just posted this site in the Bargain books thread because apparently the regular price for all of their ebooks is approx. $1.40 each (the actual price is 1 British pound), however, this week, they are also offering 3 free books/day. The books looked pretty interesting.

http://www.bewrite.net/merchant2/4.00/merchant.mv?


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Thanks! I just downloaded today's books. They have three books for each day from March 8th to the 14th. Sadly missed the first couple of days.


----------



## SongbirdVB

What a great deal!  I got today's and am sad I missed the first4 days... 

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I just purchased The Briar King and my acknowlegement screen showed this freebie: 

Looks like it might be a short story


----------



## Anju 

Jeff - I guess I am going to have to quit the Book Klubs and read La Malinche since I have had it for a few months!

You know when you are retired your life gets so extra busy you don't have much time for reading - unless you are reading the KBs  I'm still 3 books behind on my DTB book club which meets next Friday  plenty of time


----------



## Meemo

I haven't gone through all the sites - did pick up a couple of free mysteries from kindleformatting.com (that one kinda jumped out at me!) which was mentioned here earlier. But there are others available here (hope to have the time to go through them before the week is over!) Might've been mentioned already (I didn't go through the entire thread) but if it has, here's a reminder...

http://www.ebookweek.com/partners.html


----------



## Leslie

Free for five days only:



Normal price: $22.95

L


----------



## Anju  

OK Jeff - Gotcha - will start this week-end fur sure  

Since I did love Gone for a Soldier I am sure this will be just as good, if not better!


----------



## MarkCoker

Latest free ebook to join our Read an Ebook Week promotion (promo ends this Saturday):

Junk Sick: Confessions of an Uncontrolled Diabetic, by Norman Savage

Enter code RAEW1 at checkout to make this $4.95 book free:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/715

From the description:



> I've lived a life of madness and mayhem. I've had diabetes for 50 years and have been addicted to one substance of another for 45 of those years. It has been a beautifully joyful and painful schizophrenic ride: drugs, booze, women, music, writing, and learning with each new success or defeat. This memoir tries to come to grips with all of life's fractures and contains everything--even you.


To learn more about this great author, you can read my interview with him on the Smashwords Blog at:
http://blog.smashwords.com/2009/02/exclusive-interview-norman-savage.html


Over 500 other books are available at discounts ranging from 25% to 100%. Visit http://www.smashwords.com for details.

My own book (co-written with my wife), Boob Tube, a satire on Hollywood celebrity from the perspective of the soap opera industry (my wife is a former reporter for Soap Opera Weekly Magazine), is 50% off in the promotion with code RAE50 at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3


----------



## Lizzarddance

If you are a member of www.tor.com, they have a free book download: Spiritwalk by Charles De Lint.

Charles de Lint’s Spiritwalk (1992) is the sequel to Moonheart, his groundbreaking novel about the people in and around a house in modern Ottawa that straddles this world and another one. Here is the same cast of characters, as they deal with a pair of very different threats to the ancient house. As in Moonheart, de Lint skilfully combines a contemporary sensibility, a great sensitivity to the rhythms and patterns of myth and folktale, and a set of simply likeable characters whose lives you find yourself wanting to hang out in.
Spiritwalk is currently technically out of print; there are copies in retail pipelines, but they’re increasingly scarce. Tor has a trade paperback reissue scheduled for mid-2010. Meanwhile, and in celebration of Read an Ebook Week, we’re happy to present (with the author’s enthusiastic permission!) this electronic edition for you to immediately enjoy.


----------



## Seamonkey

Sigh.. well Smashwords just happily charged my credit card and there was no place that I saw to enter the code.  I know I was able to successfully get a free book there in the past.. so I'll be contacting them.


----------



## MarkCoker

Seamonkey - write me at first initial second initial at you know where dot com.  For a free book, you never have to enter your credit card info.  If the coupon code didn't work, let us know so we can fix it.  Thanks!


----------



## Seamonkey

OK, I'm an idiot.. I can see the place for the code loud and clear now as I go to buy your book, Mark!


----------



## Seamonkey

I used the email thing on the site.  Thanks.   

ETA: and thanks for fixing my mistake!


----------



## Seamonkey

The three Friday Bewrite books are available now.

http://www.bewrite.net/bookshop/download.htm


----------



## Leslie

I just found this on Amazon. It's free right now, not sure how long that will last.


----------



## Leslie

Another one that is free at Amazon:


----------



## kevindorsey

Leslie said:


> I just found this on Amazon. It's free right now, not sure how long that will last.


Sweet, right down my alley.


----------



## Kind

Leslie said:


> I just found this on Amazon. It's free right now, not sure how long that will last.


Probably not for long


----------



## Seamonkey

I got Assasin's Apprentice and Red Mars on March 4, so I'd say grab them while they are still free!!


----------



## Anju 

Seamonkey said:


> I got Assasin's Apprentice and Red Mars on March 4, so I'd say grab them while they are still free!!


me too


----------



## bosslady402

pipes676 said:


> I had just seen this post over on Amazon forums about 4 free sf/fantasy books right now. Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb, Red Mars by Kim Stanley Robinson, Blood engines by T.A. Pratt, His Majesty's Dragon by Naomi Novik. All these books are the first in a series of books.


I just started reading Assassin's Apprentice a couple hours ago, and haven't been able to put it down (well, maybe long enough to write this) - I'm already a quarter of the way through. Great characterizations, very descriptive writing style without going overboard, and the plot line is not one I've come across.

For some reason I had the impression that free books would be ones no one would _buy_, but I just changed my mind.

The kindle edition is still free at this moment, go for it while you still can...


----------



## bosslady402

Leslie said:


> I just found this on Amazon. It's free right now, not sure how long that will last.


It's still free at the moment, and I just started reading it - really enjoying it, very well written.


----------



## Kristus412

bosslady said:


> I just started reading Assassin's Apprentice a couple hours ago, and haven't been able to put it down (well, maybe long enough to write this) - I'm already a quarter of the way through. Great characterizations, very descriptive writing style without going overboard, and the plot line is not one I've come across.
> 
> For some reason I had the impression that free books would be ones no one would _buy_, but I just changed my mind.
> 
> I just finished His Majesty's Dragon this morning and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> The kindle edition is still free at this moment, go for it while you still can...


----------



## NurseLisa

Toby said:


> I got my free Kindle cookbook tonight. I saw the Amazon receipt in my email, so that's how I new that it was available to download.


Please forgive my ignorance, but what free cookbook are yall talking about?
I want one!


----------



## marianneg

Here's the free cookbook:










It says it's for preorder, but many people have gotten it already.


----------



## NurseLisa

marianner said:


> Here's the free cookbook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says it's for preorder, but many people have gotten it already.


Thanks!!!! I'm going to order it


----------



## Rivery

Lizzarddance said:


> If you are a member of www.tor.com, they have a free book download: Spiritwalk by Charles De Lint.
> 
> Charles de Lint's Spiritwalk (1992) is the sequel to Moonheart, his groundbreaking novel about the people in and around a house in modern Ottawa that straddles this world and another one. Here is the same cast of characters, as they deal with a pair of very different threats to the ancient house. As in Moonheart, de Lint skilfully combines a contemporary sensibility, a great sensitivity to the rhythms and patterns of myth and folktale, and a set of simply likeable characters whose lives you find yourself wanting to hang out in.
> Spiritwalk is currently technically out of print; there are copies in retail pipelines, but they're increasingly scarce. Tor has a trade paperback reissue scheduled for mid-2010. Meanwhile, and in celebration of Read an Ebook Week, we're happy to present (with the author's enthusiastic permission!) this electronic edition for you to immediately enjoy.


Thank you for this post Lizzarddance. DeLint is one of my favorite authors. I have this, and most of his others, in DTB. And I will buy the ebooks as I can. I wish authors and publishers would realize that there are people who will happly buy the ebook of something they already own in paper.


----------



## Seamonkey

The last free books are up at Be.. and they are Crime books..

http://www.bewrite.net/bookshop/download.htm


----------



## jillforrest

http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/4311
If you like dark observational social meanderings and aren't up yourself then you will love this book - it's just gone up now!
It's called Cotton Wool World and it's by Anna Westwood.


----------



## Xia

jillforrest said:


> http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/4311
> If you like dark observational social meanderings and aren't up yourself then you will love this book - it's just gone up now!
> It's called Cotton Wool World and it's by Anna Westwood.


Thanks, Jill - I downloaded this one. Sounds odd and interesting, right up my alley.

Came across several others that interested me, too, while I was there on feedbooks.com and grabbed these also (sorry, I don't know how to make a link thing):

Ancient Celtic Myth, Magic, and Medicine by Jonathan Klemens 
Biblical Mysteries by Lonely Soul 
How To Disappear Completely by David Bowick

I didn't realize that feedbooks had so many recently published books; silly me - I thought they were mainly pub domain stuff. I'll definitely have to spend more time browsing their site!

Thanks again, Jill! And welcome to Kindleboards!

-Xia-


----------



## marianneg

Feedbooks, and manybooks.net as well, offer lots of more modern books under, I think, a Creative Commons license.

Here are 6 novels by Richard Herley that looked pretty good that I just found courtesy of the Finding Free eBooks blog:
http://manybooks.net/authors/herleyr.html

Here are Xia's finds:
Ancient Celtic Myth, Magic, and Medicine by Jonathan Klemens
Biblical Mysteries by Lonely Soul
How to Disappear Completely by David Bowick


----------



## MarkCoker

"Junk Sick: Confessions of an Uncontrolled Diabetic", one of the many books available for free until tonight (midnight Pacific) during the Smashwords Read An Ebook Week promotion, got a great review today over at Teleread: http://www.teleread.org/2009/03/14/norman-savages-junk-sick-absorbing-and-poignant-memoir-from-a-diabetic-and-drug-user/

Only 9 hours and 44 minutes to go!


----------



## Micdiddy

MarkCoker said:


> "Junk Sick: Confessions of an Uncontrolled Diabetic", one of the many books available for free until tonight (midnight Pacific) during the Smashwords Read An Ebook Week promotion, got a great review today over at Teleread: http://www.teleread.org/2009/03/14/norman-savages-junk-sick-absorbing-and-poignant-memoir-from-a-diabetic-and-drug-user/
> 
> Cool, just downloaded and joined Smashwords to boot. So, you're the founder of Smashwords? "Mark Coker
> Founder
> Smashwords
> "Digital publishing platform and online bookstore for indie authors and their readers"
> 
> Only 9 hours and 44 minutes to go!


----------



## CS

MarkCoker said:


> "Junk Sick: Confessions of an Uncontrolled Diabetic", one of the many books available for free until tonight (midnight Pacific) during the Smashwords Read An Ebook Week promotion, got a great review today over at Teleread: http://www.teleread.org/2009/03/14/norman-savages-junk-sick-absorbing-and-poignant-memoir-from-a-diabetic-and-drug-user/
> 
> Only 9 hours and 44 minutes to go!


I downloaded this a couple of days ago. Just curious: How come you're pushing *this* particular title so hard? It's hardly the most commercial thing, and I'll admit that I was turned off by the subject matter at first.

I eventually relented and downloaded it though. This part is what piqued my interest: _"This memoir tries to come to grips with all of life's fractures and contains everything--*even you*."_ Even me? Hmmmm. I'll admit: I want to find out what he means. 

But anyway, why this particular book over something else that might have more widespread appeal?

I'm not criticizing the book or your posts - I'm just genuinely wondering why you've put your marketing muscle, if you will, behind this book over all the others.

(And, no, I'm not one of the authors on your site - or any site. LOL.)


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks for the Smashwords reminder!!

Jill, thanks for making your first post here one of sharing a free book!


----------



## pipes676

bosslady said:


> I just started reading Assassin's Apprentice a couple hours ago, and haven't been able to put it down (well, maybe long enough to write this) - I'm already a quarter of the way through. Great characterizations, very descriptive writing style without going overboard, and the plot line is not one I've come across.
> 
> For some reason I had the impression that free books would be ones no one would _buy_, but I just changed my mind.
> 
> The kindle edition is still free at this moment, go for it while you still can...


That's the book I've been working on right now. Its really good. I really havent been able to put down my kindle for long with out getting anxious to find out whats happening next.


----------



## bosslady402

pipes676 said:


> That's the book I've been working on right now. Its really good. I really havent been able to put down my kindle for long with out getting anxious to find out whats happening next.


I just finished it, you won't be disappointed! Went to Amazon and bought #2 - so I guess their marketing strategy is working...


----------



## MarkCoker

Hi C.S., this author is especially interesting to me from a couple perspectives. He's a great writer. He's also an example of a writer who should have been published by a large traditional publisher but wasn't, and therefore he found an outlet and is building readership via Smashwords. And then today, it was timely that he received such a high profile review in Teleread.

There's a misperception among some in the industry that self-published authors are of lesser quality. Norman's talents demonstrate otherwise.

Don't fret, though, provided ya'll here are interested, I'll continue to share other authors I think are worth checking out. 



CS said:


> I downloaded this a couple of days ago. Just curious: How come you're pushing *this* particular title so hard? It's hardly the most commercial thing, and I'll admit that I was turned off by the subject matter at first.
> 
> I eventually relented and downloaded it though. This part is what piqued my interest: _"This memoir tries to come to grips with all of life's fractures and contains everything--*even you*."_ Even me? Hmmmm. I'll admit: I want to find out what he means.
> 
> But anyway, why this particular book over something else that might have more widespread appeal?
> 
> I'm not criticizing the book or your posts - I'm just genuinely wondering why you've put your marketing muscle, if you will, behind this book over all the others.
> 
> (And, no, I'm not one of the authors on your site - or any site. LOL.)


----------



## jscjr

I agree, this is an example where a little farsightedness in marketing goes a long way -- the Narvik book is wonderful, and I will certainly be buying the other four in the series as a result of getting this free exposure to her work.


----------



## Guest

pipes676 said:


> I had just seen this post over on Amazon forums about 4 free sf/fantasy books right now. Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb, Red Mars by Kim Stanley Robinson, Blood engines by T.A. Pratt, His Majesty's Dragon by Naomi Novik. All these books are the first in a series of books.




Here we go!


----------



## Forster

bosslady said:


> It's still free at the moment, and I just started reading it - really enjoying it, very well written.


Fantastic series. I like pretty much everything Robin Hobb has written.


----------



## sigrosenblum

CS said:


> Thanks! I've been looking for this ever since I read someone's blog entry about it. (Sig's maybe?)


Yes, it was me--on my Amazon Connect blog. And I am so glad that you and others are discovering this gem. You will enjoy it, I know.

Sig


----------



## Seamonkey

I saw this post and had to quickly look on my Kindle, but I did get this already.. good thing since I didn't read this post until 12:04! (Was on KB earlier and then I couldn't access the site at all, so went off to watch Amazing Race..

It looks very interesting.

Mark.. started reading your book today..

Lynn



MarkCoker said:


> "Junk Sick: Confessions of an Uncontrolled Diabetic", one of the many books available for free until tonight (midnight Pacific) during the Smashwords Read An Ebook Week promotion, got a great review today over at Teleread: http://www.teleread.org/2009/03/14/norman-savages-junk-sick-absorbing-and-poignant-memoir-from-a-diabetic-and-drug-user/
> 
> Only 9 hours and 44 minutes to go!


----------



## idolguy

NurseLisa said:


> Thanks!!!! I'm going to order it


I ordered it on Saturday and got it today, even though Amazon said my delivery date was March 26th!


----------



## Xia

Here is the latest freebie from amazon (it is just a novella, or short story, but free is free!):











*The Wild's Call*
by Jeri Smith-Ready
*$FREE* (for a limited time)

*Product Description*
It is seven years after the collapse of modern civilization, and the world is entering a new Dark Age. Can best friends Elysia and Darien trust the animal spirits that are beckoning them to escape into the wilderness and create a new way of life? And will they give in to the mutual passion they've always denied?

Don't miss this thrilling prequel story set in the same world as Jeri Smith-Ready's Aspect of Crow trilogy: Eyes of Crow, Voice of Crow and The Reawakened.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Thanks Xia!  That sounds like an interesting story, and I love the cover art.


----------



## Anne

Thanks Xia I just downloaded it. It sounds good. I love getting something Free .


----------



## Xia

Anne said:


> Thanks Xia I just downloaded it. It sounds good. I love getting something Free .


I love FREE, too (and BARGAINS)! I don't usually go for stuff in the Romance genre, but I did download this one because the story sounds interesting and it is short, so if I don't care for it I haven't lost a big chunk of time to it.

-Xia-


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Another freebie:



Betsy


----------



## Anne

Xia said:


> I love FREE, too (and BARGAINS)! I don't usually go for stuff in the Romance genre, but I did download this one because the story sounds interesting and it is short, so if I don't care for it I haven't lost a big chunk of time to it.
> 
> -Xia-


It does look good. After I read it I can decided if I want to read any of the others.


----------



## meljackson

This site has 18 free Christian books. I have only put one of my kindle so far but it looks good.

http://heartofwisdom.com/blog/free-christian-ebooks-for-kindle-or-online/

Melissa


----------



## Christina

I did a search and didn't see this one mentioned - Seaborn, an urban fantasy by Chris Howard. Available in several formats from the author's website:

http://www.saltwaterwitch.com/freeseaborn.php


----------



## ArmyWife

meljackson said:


> This site has 18 free Christian books. I have only put one of my kindle so far but it looks good.
> 
> http://heartofwisdom.com/blog/free-christian-ebooks-for-kindle-or-online/
> 
> Melissa


Thanks, Melissa. I downloaded 3 of the books to put on my Kindle later tonight. Just finished reading The Shack....look forward to reading these as well.

Melissa


----------



## marianneg

meljackson said:


> This site has 18 free Christian books. I have only put one of my kindle so far but it looks good.
> 
> http://heartofwisdom.com/blog/free-christian-ebooks-for-kindle-or-online/
> 
> Melissa


Some of these are obviously public domain, but there's also some pretty recent stuff on there. Do you know anything about person, or did you just find it by searching?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Yes, thank you Melissa!  Feels like I just went on a shopping spree but they were all FREE!!!


----------



## love2read

Thanks Melissa this is awesome!



meljackson said:


> This site has 18 free Christian books. I have only put one of my kindle so far but it looks good.
> 
> http://heartofwisdom.com/blog/free-christian-ebooks-for-kindle-or-online/
> 
> Melissa


----------



## meljackson

marianner said:


> Some of these are obviously public domain, but there's also some pretty recent stuff on there. Do you know anything about person, or did you just find it by searching?


I found it by searching. I have never heard of her. I hope it's all ok, don't want to steer anyone wrong.

Melissa


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I downloaded several books from that site then used Calibre to covert them from .pdf to .mobi (which is a very recent lesson!)  I have not started reading one yet, I am reading "Wrinkle In Time" first.  If I have any trouble, I'll post about it, although I would think that any trouble is from new convert operator error....


----------



## marianneg

meljackson said:


> I found it by searching. I have never heard of her. I hope it's all ok, don't want to steer anyone wrong.


I looked a little closer, and she's actually linking to sites that look like they are legitimately providing stuff that they have rights to. I was thinking at first that she was hosting the files.


----------



## Atunah

Found this on amazon.


$ 0.00

Product Description

Returning home after twenty years, a young woman learns that her past is steeped in witchcraft as she uncovers hidden family secrets and her own future destiny.

Julienne Hunter had it all. And she used it-her beauty, wit and grace-with a heedless and reckless daring to climb to the pinnacle of success in the world of high fashion. There was no tomorrow in her glittering world and no secrets that her charm could not hide.

But old bodies will not stay buried and Julienne is about to learn the truth of her own lost past. Crushing tragedy lures Julienne back to the family home her mother, Cassandra, abandoned over twenty-one years ago--and straight into the unwelcome embrace of the man her mother feared.

Morgan Saint-Evanston.

Dark. Brooding. Sexy as hell. He's everything a woman desires, yet his own dangerous secrets have tainted his heart and blackened his soul. He is a man Julienne will dare to take as her lover even as he plunges her into an occult realm where human souls are open barter...

Warning, this title contains the following: Some sexual situations, violence.

Cover art by Vanessa Hawthorne.


----------



## CS

Atunah said:


>


Thanks, Atunah. I gave it a shot.

I wonder why Amazon offers so many freebies in the weird "demon sex" genre?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CS said:


> I wonder why Amazon offers so many freebies in the weird "demon sex" genre?


It's the only way to get anyone to buy them? <ducking> 

Ann


----------



## drenee

^^ I was thinking it, but wasn't going to say it.  LOL.
deb


----------



## intinst

CS said:


> Thanks, Atunah. I gave it a shot.
> 
> I wonder why Amazon offers so many freebies in the weird "demon sex" genre?





Ann in Arlington said:


> It's the only way to get anyone to buy them? <ducking>
> 
> Ann


I don't know, they seem quite popular with one gender. (not mine  )


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I'll try it....sounds like something I would like... It is way down on the to be read list, though


----------



## Geemont

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> I don't know, they seem quite popular with one gender. (not mine  )


Well, I remember this book from the 80s and it was a man's kind of novel:

****NOT FREE, NOT FOR KINDE****








****NOT FREE, NOT FOR KINDE****


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> I don't know, they seem quite popular with one gender. (not mine  )


They actually are quite popular. 

Truthfully, I think they get offered as freebies to get people to give 'em a try. If you're not sure you'd like such a book, you're not likely to spend real money to find out. But you might try it for free and then, if you like it, they've got another customer to sell that genre too. That's my theory anyway. . . . .I do always get the free ones. Sometimes I read a few chapters and say nope, not for me and delete it. Sometimes I quite like them and go find more books like it. So. . .the strategy can work.

Ann


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> They actually are quite popular.
> 
> Truthfully, I think they get offered as freebies to get people to give 'em a try. If you're not sure you'd like such a book, you're not likely to spend real money to find out. But you might try it for free and then, if you like it, they've got another customer to sell that genre too. That's my theory anyway. . . . .I do always get the free ones. Sometimes I read a few chapters and say nope, not for me and delete it. Sometimes I quite like them and go find more books like it. So. . .the strategy can work.
> 
> Ann


I agree about the free books, I have dl'd several, not knowing whether I would like them, but the price was right.  Some I delete, some I find more by the author and buy. A good strategy by the publishers, I believe.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I like the freebie strategy!!!  If I get one book for free, then spend $8 or so on a sequel, then I got two for $8 or so!!!

I like that!


----------



## tlshaw

I usually dl the freebies and at least give them a try. Hey, the price is right.


----------



## Ephany

I did a search but didn't see this one listed before, (sorry I'm not sure how to create a direct link yet). It's book 4 which is odd, but it's free. 

Still Waters: Book four of the Sophie Green Mysteries (Kindle Edition)
by Kate Johnson (Author) 

Product Description

-Tis the season to get deadly.

Book 4 of the Sophie Green Mysteries

It-s a week before Christmas. Sophie is out of work, out of love and out of her depth-literally. Stuck in Cornwall on the holiday from hell with her ex-boyfriend, her boyfriend-s ex, and two intimidating colleagues. If that-s not enough, Sophie-s got her hands full trying to prevent her best friend-s perfect engagement from blowing up in her face.

When a corpse turns up in the local harbor it-s the perfect distraction-at least until someone tries to add Sophie to the body count.

Tangled love, tangled lives, tangled clues. Now there-s a holiday menu Sophie can-t resist.

Warning: Warning, this title contains bad language, bad behavior and bad puns. There are scenes of violence, gore, and unashamed sentimentality.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Link:



Ann


----------



## intinst

Ephany said:


> I did a search but didn't see this one listed before, (sorry I'm not sure how to create a direct link yet).


To create a link, scroll up or down (its both places) till you can see the words,"KindleBoards Link-Maker".
Click there, enter your info in the search block and choose either text or picture. Highlight, copy, paste in your post. Done!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

just downloaded it


----------



## Ephany

intinst (or 1204 if you prefer) said:


> To create a link, scroll up or down (its both places) till you can see the words,"KindleBoards Link-Maker".
> Click there, enter your info in the search block and choose either text or picture. Highlight, copy, paste in your post. Done!


Well isn't that nifty?  Thanks!


----------



## CS

Ephany and Ann in Arlington said:


>


Thanks. I downloaded it. I love a good mystery. Strange that we're getting Book 4 though. Part of me hopes it's an error and it gets replaced with a free Book 1 like that one Turtledove book from a few weeks back.


----------



## NessaBug

Just saw this...



Returning home after twenty years, a young woman learns that her past is steeped in witchcraft as she uncovers hidden family secrets and her own future destiny.

Julienne Hunter had it all. And she used it-her beauty, wit and grace-with a heedless and reckless daring to climb to the pinnacle of success in the world of high fashion. There was no tomorrow in her glittering world and no secrets that her charm could not hide.

But old bodies will not stay buried and Julienne is about to learn the truth of her own lost past. Crushing tragedy lures Julienne back to the family home her mother, Cassandra, abandoned over twenty-one years ago--and straight into the unwelcome embrace of the man her mother feared.

Morgan Saint-Evanston.

Dark. Brooding. Sexy as hell. He's everything a woman desires, yet his own dangerous secrets have tainted his heart and blackened his soul. He is a man Julienne will dare to take as her lover even as he plunges her into an occult realm where human souls are open barter...

Warning, this title contains the following: Some sexual situations, violence.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

thanks just downloaded it


----------



## drenee

Thanks for the Still Waters link.  Downloaded it.


----------



## Steph H

CS said:


> Thanks, Atunah. I gave it a shot.
> 
> I wonder why Amazon offers so many freebies in the weird "demon sex" genre?


If you'll notice, it's the same publisher (Samhain) that offers a whole lot of these freebies (the two most recently listed in this thread, for example). Samhain tends to lean towards the erotic and paranormal, if you check their website, but hey, at least they're stepping up and offering us stuff to try for free quite often! That's a lot more than most other publishers have done on any regular basis. I've found several new authors that I enjoy from their freebies, that I likely would have never run across otherwise.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still Waters sounds good and the free part sounds even better.  I love bad puns and unabashed sentimentality.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Gertie Kindle "Turn to Page 390" said:


> Still Waters sounds good and the free part sounds even better. I love bad puns and unabashed sentimentality.


I agree. This one looked right up my alley so I went ahead and bought book one for $4.40. Wouldn't have found the series without the free book thread! Thanks!!


----------



## koland

*Note: Carrot Cake is no longer free at fictionwise.--Betsy*

Carrot Cake Murder ($4.76 at Amazon) by Joanne Fluke. This is the tenth in the series and not all are available in digital form.

This title is actually listed twice at Amazon for the Kindle, once at $6.99 and once at $4.76. However, for what is no doubt a limited time, *you can now get this title free at Fictionwise*. It is in Mobipocket format, but has DRM incompatible with the Kindle. The reader software for your PC is free and it should work with any of the non-Amazon Mobi readers for phones and a few other reader devices.

Synopsis

Between baking up a storm for The Cookie Jar and unraveling the mystery of her cat Moishe-s recent strange behavior, Hannah Swensen has a lot on her plate. But she-ll always make time for her business partner, Lisa, who-s in the midst of preparing for a big family reunion. Everyone is delighted when Lisa-s long-lost uncle makes a surprise appearance. No one has heard from Gus in twenty-five years. Uncle Gus is immediately the hit of the reunion. He-s almost as popular as Hannah-s scrumptious carrot cake, which is also Gus-s favorite dessert. But the next morning, as the whole family gathers for the group photo, one person is missing. Hannah offers to track down Uncle Gus, but her search leads to a shocking find. Over by the bar at the pavilion, she spots two slices of her infamous carrot cake, frosting-side down on the floor-and Gus-s corpse with an ice pick jutting out of his chest!

Now Hannah-s got to sift through a long list of suspects to find a killer-even if it could mean a recipe for her own demise-

Karen
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/


----------



## webhill

I just read Life, Love, and a Polar Bear Tattoo ( http://www.heatherwardell.com/polarbear.shtml ) and it was great. So thanks!


----------



## Steph H

Wasn't Life, Love... a wonderful book? I really enjoyed it. And it ended up just the way I wanted it to from almost the beginning [without giving anything away].


----------



## Suzanne

I fail to say this enough, but thanks to all who made these freebie books available! I appreciate it.


----------



## Seamonkey

Looks like the freebie on the Carrot Cake book is over..  teach me not to check in earlier some days.


----------



## Maxx

Here is one:



Maxx


----------



## Steph H

Cool, thanks! Just an FYI to all, this one by Lee Child that Maxx posted is the 7th in the Jack Reacher series (which is currently at 13 books, it appears, or will be with the latest due in May which is probably part of why this freebie is being offered -- but seriously, a mid-series freebie?







). That's a series I want to read but haven't, so I can't speak to whether they should be read in order or not. Perhaps someone familiar with it can chime in...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Steph H said:


> Cool, thanks! Just an FYI to all, this one by Lee Child that Maxx posted is the 7th in the Jack Reacher series (which is currently at 13 books, it appears, or will be with the latest due in May which is probably part of why this freebie is being offered -- but seriously, a mid-series freebie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). That's a series I want to read but haven't, so I can't speak to whether they should be read in order or not. Perhaps someone familiar with it can chime in...


If its a series you want to read, I'd grab the free one so you don't have to buy it when you get to it.


----------



## MaureenH

Maxx said:


> Here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> Maxx


Thanks for the heads up on this freebie. I just gave my husband my old Kindle 1 so he'll enjoy reading this one.


----------



## Steph H

mom133d said:


> If its a series you want to read, I'd grab the free one so you don't have to buy it when you get to it.


Oh yeah, that's a no-brainer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

While each book stands alone pretty well, one relationship spans three books I think. This is great, I bought this when it was $3.39 and was happy at that, but free is great! I looooove this series, have most of them in paperback and kept them as I reread them periodically.



Maxx said:


>


Betsy


----------



## Mom of 4

Just have to say a HUGE thank-you to all who post books here and in the bargain thread!  
I have been clicking away last night and this morning. 
I am afraid to turn on my whispernet because it might just overload my Kindle!!  
Don't know how I will ever make a dent in my TBR pile.  It just keeps GROWING thanks to all of you!


----------



## CegAbq

Thanks! Just DL'd Persuader. I've read all of the Jack Reacher series either in DTB or audio format. Love the series (love Dick Hill as narrator). Very nice to get a Kindle copy free. 
The series can be read out of order; if you like it, it will just make you want to rush out and get the others to catch up!


----------



## ladyvolz

Child's Reacher novels can be read as stand alones.  As stated above, one relationship runs through three books, but I am mostly a read in order type person  and have read this series out of order with no problems.


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> While each book stands alone pretty well, one relationship spans three books I think. This is great, I bought this when it was $3.39 and was happy at that, but free is great! I looooove this series, have most of them in paperback and kept them as I reread them periodically.
> 
> Betsy


I am glad these books can be read as stand alone books. I would like to read the free one to see if I would like it before I buy any of the others.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella

webhill said:


> I just read Life, Love, and a Polar Bear Tattoo ( http://www.heatherwardell.com/polarbear.shtml ) and it was great. So thanks!


Totally agree!


----------



## bkworm8it

Betsy the Quilter said:


> While each book stands alone pretty well, one relationship spans three books I think. This is great, I bought this when it was $3.39 and was happy at that, but free is great! I looooove this series, have most of them in paperback and kept them as I reread them periodically.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the quick review Besty! I haven't read any of his books yet.I'll see how this one is and then add the series.

theresam


----------



## Meemo

Maxx said:


> Here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> Maxx


Cool - thanks for the heads-up! This series has been on my want-to-try list, so it's a good intro. I do wish they'd offer the first book in a series like that as the freebie - but I'm happy to check it out & see how I like it (and sometimes the first book in a series isn't the best representation of the series overall).


----------



## Anju 

Maxx said:


> Here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> Maxx


Thanks Maxx - I have this in DTV but am considering, seriously, converting my library to kindle books so got it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks Maxx - I have this in DTV but am considering, seriously, converting my library to kindle books so got it.


Sure can't beat the price, huh, Anju??


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Just received an email from Amazon that this one is free, not sure if it has been posted previously.


----------



## Seamonkey

Linda, I seem to have purchased this freebie March 10, but I'm sure some people missed it back then. I sure do appreciate that Amazon's site tells me I already purchased a book, and when!



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Just received an email from Amazon that this one is free, not sure if it has been posted previously.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Seamonkey said:


> Linda, I seem to have purchased this freebie March 10, but I'm sure some people missed it back then. I sure do appreciate that Amazon's site tells me I already purchased a book, and when!


I am glad they tell us too, it has tipped me off several times. March has been a great month for free and bargain books!  I thought I had received a previous email on this book but couldn't remember if I posted it here.


----------



## rho

I have to say this whole free thing does work - I have found a few authors that I will be getting more of their work - when I get my next reward from Amazon


----------



## MaureenH

Thanks for posting these everyone. With so many free books, I felt better buying the Kindle 2, otherwise I wasn't going to because of so many Amazon books for Kindle being so expensive.

I don't think I've been getting emails from Amazon re: free books. Anyway, here is one I found. I haven't read it. It appears to be book 4 of a series (sigh...why can't they just do book 1 for their freebies).

It-s a week before Christmas. Sophie is out of work, out of love and out of her depth-literally. Stuck in Cornwall on the holiday from hell with her ex-boyfriend, her boyfriend-s ex, and two intimidating colleagues. If that-s not enough, Sophie-s got her hands full trying to prevent her best friend-s perfect engagement from blowing up in her face. When a corpse turns up in the local harbor it-s the perfect distraction-at least until someone tries to add Sophie to the body count.


----------



## Jen

MaureenH said:


> Thanks for posting these everyone. With so many free books, I felt better buying the Kindle 2, otherwise I wasn't going to because of so many Amazon books for Kindle being so expensive.
> 
> I don't think I've been getting emails from Amazon re: free books. Anyway, here is one I found. I haven't read it. It appears to be book 4 of a series (sigh...why can't they just do book 1 for their freebies).
> 
> It-s a week before Christmas. Sophie is out of work, out of love and out of her depth-literally. Stuck in Cornwall on the holiday from hell with her ex-boyfriend, her boyfriend-s ex, and two intimidating colleagues. If that-s not enough, Sophie-s got her hands full trying to prevent her best friend-s perfect engagement from blowing up in her face. When a corpse turns up in the local harbor it-s the perfect distraction-at least until someone tries to add Sophie to the body count.


The e-mail we signed up to get notification of free books isn't through amazon, but through jungle search I believe. Does anyone have that link? It's in here somewhere.....


----------



## Rhiathame

From the newsletter yesterday afternoon.



I enjoyed this series but found I could not read them back to back, I needed a break. But at $0.00 I will be getting this one for later reading!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I wonder if starting at book 4 is a new ploy. People can pick yo the fourth book for free but maybe they will buy the first book before reading the fourth.

In the past it has normally been the first book is free. The hope being that you like it and buy the other books in the series. 

Personally, I have no problem reading out of order so I will start with book four.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MaureenH said:


> Thanks for posting these everyone. With so many free books, I felt better buying the Kindle 2, otherwise I wasn't going to because of so many Amazon books for Kindle being so expensive.
> 
> I don't think I've been getting emails from Amazon re: free books. Anyway, here is one I found. I haven't read it. It appears to be book 4 of a series (sigh...why can't they just do book 1 for their freebies).
> 
> It-s a week before Christmas. Sophie is out of work, out of love and out of her depth-literally. Stuck in Cornwall on the holiday from hell with her ex-boyfriend, her boyfriend-s ex, and two intimidating colleagues. If that-s not enough, Sophie-s got her hands full trying to prevent her best friend-s perfect engagement from blowing up in her face. When a corpse turns up in the local harbor it-s the perfect distraction-at least until someone tries to add Sophie to the body count.


I got this one and started reading it last night. Sounds like you don't have to read it in order.

So far, so good. Took me a bit to get the characters in order (Ted is the car and Norma Jean is the dog), and the author didn't explain the kind of work they do right away, so it was a little confusing at first. I am getting a good handle on Sophie, but not why she has this particular job. It's holding my interest.


----------



## Jeff

The original post of this free offer is buried way back in the thread so I'm posting it again.

Volume 1 of The Treasure of La Malinche is free for the balance of March. Volume 2 will be free in April.


​


----------



## Steph H

These have also been posted before, but it never hurts to post again...

I'm currently reading _Strange Attractors_, the second book in the SciFi series _The Chaos Chronicles_, by Jeffrey A. Carver. *All 4 books* in the series are available for *FREE* at his website, http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads.htm -- but note that the 4th book, _Sunborn_ is only available for an unknown limited time (the others don't have that caveat, although it's possible they too could be limited). Once Tor publishes the print version of _Sunborn_, the free ebook will no longer be available.

They're all available in mobi/Kindle .prc format too, so no re-formatting needed! 

This is a fun series so far...


----------



## SongbirdVB

Steph H said:


> These have also been posted before, but it never hurts to post again...
> 
> I'm currently reading _Strange Attractors_, the second book in the SciFi series _The Chaos Chronicles_, by Jeffrey A. Carver. *All 4 books* in the series are available for *FREE* at his website, http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads.htm -- but note that the 4th book, _Sunborn_ is only available for an unknown limited time (the others don't have that caveat, although it's possible they too could be limited). Once Tor publishes the print version of _Sunborn_, the free ebook will no longer be available.
> 
> They're all available in mobi/Kindle .prc format too, so no re-formatting needed!
> 
> This is a fun series so far...


Thanks Steph, I just picked up all four books!


----------



## mwvickers

Does anyone know the correct order for the four?


----------



## Meemo

mwvickers said:


> Does anyone know the correct order for the four?


 Neptune Crossing 
Strange Attractors 
The Infinite Sea 
Sunborn


----------



## mwvickers

Thanks!


----------



## koland

Jeff said:


> The original post of this free offer is buried way back in the thread so I'm posting it again.
> 
> Volume 1 of The Treasure of La Malinche is free for the balance of March. Volume 2 will be free in April.


Jeff,

I have this from last Nov with a file size of 1529 KB (from you) and another I downloaded this month with a file size of 1410KB. Do you know what the differences might be? Should I assume the newer version has some formatting or typos corrected?

Thanks, 
Karen


----------



## Jeff

koland said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I have this from last Nov with a file size of 1529 KB (from you) and another I downloaded this month with a file size of 1410KB. Do you know what the differences might be? Should I assume the newer version has some formatting or typos corrected?
> 
> Thanks,
> Karen


Hi Karen,

The change that was probably most responsible for the reduced file size was the elimination of the fancy script-like font that was used in the La Malinche memoirs. It looked good in print but bad in the e-book. The map images were also converted from color to gray-scale in hopes of improving their appearance on the K-1. I'm not sure if that made the file size larger or smaller.

Formatting issues and typos are constantly being fixed as readers discover them and notify me. Maybe I'll get everything right someday.

Jeff


----------



## VictoriaP

Steph H said:


> These have also been posted before, but it never hurts to post again...
> 
> I'm currently reading _Strange Attractors_, the second book in the SciFi series _The Chaos Chronicles_, by Jeffrey A. Carver. *All 4 books* in the series are available for *FREE* at his website, http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads.htm -- but note that the 4th book, _Sunborn_ is only available for an unknown limited time (the others don't have that caveat, although it's possible they too could be limited). Once Tor publishes the print version of _Sunborn_, the free ebook will no longer be available.
> 
> They're all available in mobi/Kindle .prc format too, so no re-formatting needed!
> 
> This is a fun series so far...


YES!!!!!!!

I had already picked up the first three from Baen's Webscription site; I've had them in DTB for years. FINALLY, a fourth book!!!!!!!

Gotta go plug the K2 in & get this one moved; I now know what I'll be reading at the hairdresser's this afternoon!


----------



## Steph H

I do believe that Victoria is a little giddy with excitement...


----------



## drenee

Haven't you noticed that we're very easily excited around here?
deb


----------



## Steph H

Yes....yes, we are.


----------



## spikemom

Love  postings about the free books. I am discovering new authors all the time.


----------



## ladyknight33

I check this subject at least four times a day  . Thank you to everyone who manages to find this great deals.
I figure since I have not found very many *free* books in the political area for my daughter, I have to download as many free books as I can for me. I have not read all of them yet, I thought I would be making more progress than I have. Oh well, it is so much fun coming to KB and checking out the free books and bargin books not to mention accessories.....


----------



## VictoriaP

Steph H said:


> I do believe that Victoria is a little giddy with excitement...


Just a smidge.    Nothing like a sequel that you've been literally waiting on for years--and getting to read it _before_ it comes out in DTB? PRICELESS! And then it's free?! Holy cow.

And yeah, we're an excitable bunch anyway. LOL

Gotta say this for the author--I'm always impressed when a writing style remains consistent over the years it can take to produce a series. Especially when there's a significant gap between books. So far (about 20% in), he's done a really good job of keeping the characters & such as I remember them. And I haven't found any consistency errors in the storyline either.

Unfortunately, between Kindle questions & just the general fuss at the salon, I didn't get as far as I would have liked to. But now that I'm home again, y'all probably won't see me for the rest of tonight!


----------



## CegAbq

Steph H said:


> I do believe that Victoria is a little giddy with excitement...


This looks like something to be giddy about. I've not read these books but just went and DL'd them and am looking forward to trying them out. I absolutely love this forum about the free books for our Kindles.


----------



## KMA

SongbirdVB (but you can call me 641) said:


> Thanks Steph, I just picked up all four books!


Me, too! I have gotten so many new books from this thread. I love it!.

"For man is a giddy thing, and this is my conclusion!"


----------



## Anju 

Steph H said:


> I do believe that Victoria is a little giddy with excitement...


ya think?


----------



## worktolive

Xia said:


> Here is the latest freebie from amazon (it is just a novella, or short story, but free is free!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Wild's Call*
> by Jeri Smith-Ready
> *$FREE* (for a limited time)
> 
> *Product Description*
> It is seven years after the collapse of modern civilization, and the world is entering a new Dark Age. Can best friends Elysia and Darien trust the animal spirits that are beckoning them to escape into the wilderness and create a new way of life? And will they give in to the mutual passion they've always denied?
> 
> Don't miss this thrilling prequel story set in the same world as Jeri Smith-Ready's Aspect of Crow trilogy: Eyes of Crow, Voice of Crow and The Reawakened.


In looking at Jeri Smith-Ready's other books, I ended up getting the free one plus another for $7.99 that sounded interesting:

Since I like paranormal stuff more than SciFi I started Requiem for the Devil first and I could not put it down! It was fantastic. One of the best books I've read in awhile. Apparently this was the author's first published book and now I'm really looking forward to reading her others. She also has a vampire themed book out that isn't on Kindle and I'm actually considering getting the DTB version if I can't persuade her publisher to put out an ebook version.

Sometimes the freebies and bargain books are not necessarily of the highest quality, but every once in awhile, you run across a real gem. This is an author I never would have heard of if it hadn't been for the free book offer.

Oh and thanks for making the link maker so easy to use that even I could figure it out!


----------



## Seamonkey

I also picked up the four books. Thanks!

Lynn



Steph H said:


> These have also been posted before, but it never hurts to post again...
> 
> I'm currently reading _Strange Attractors_, the second book in the SciFi series _The Chaos Chronicles_, by Jeffrey A. Carver. *All 4 books* in the series are available for *FREE* at his website, http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads.htm -- but note that the 4th book, _Sunborn_ is only available for an unknown limited time (the others don't have that caveat, although it's possible they too could be limited). Once Tor publishes the print version of _Sunborn_, the free ebook will no longer be available.
> 
> They're all available in mobi/Kindle .prc format too, so no re-formatting needed!
> 
> This is a fun series so far...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A reminder that I try to keep this thread kinda lean and mean so that people looking for the free book posts don't have to wade through a lot of posts. 

I'll be pruning a bit this evening, will try not to make a huge impact on people's post counts!

Thanks for understanding....

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> From the newsletter yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed this series but found I could not read them back to back, I needed a break. But at $0.00 I will be getting this one for later reading!


Has anyone recieved this one via WN, yet? I haven't and trying to figure out why. Downloaded the other freebie practically instantly.

NM. Found it. It wasn't categorized as new


----------



## drenee

I went back to page 9 and did not see this listed anywhere. Thought I'd post it.
deb


----------



## HappyGuy

Jeff said:


> The original post of this free offer is buried way back in the thread so I'm posting it again.
> 
> Volume 1 of The Treasure of La Malinche is free for the balance of March. Volume 2 will be free in April.
> 
> 
> 
> I've read both of these. Highly recommended. If you like historical novels, adventure, action, etc. both of these are for you. And you can't beat the price!​


----------



## Mollyb52

I came upon this book and don't remember seeing it here.  The book is available in DTB form on Amazon but on the authors site the ebook is available for free download in PDF format.  I have not read it but it looks interesting.  WWW.The-Desert-has-no-King.com.  I just tried this and you have to cut and paste.  Maybe some kind person will make a link for it.


----------



## Steph H

http://www.The-Desert-has-no-King.com -- just needed the http: stuff in front of it. 

Thanks for the post, doesn't look like my cup of tea but I'm sure others here will like it!


----------



## Mollyb52

Thanks Steph.    Duh..You'd think I could have figured that out.


----------



## ladyknight33

Mollyb52

Downlaod the free book. Thanks.


----------



## meljackson

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A reminder that I try to keep this thread kinda lean and mean so that people looking for the free book posts don't have to wade through a lot of posts.
> 
> I'll be pruning a bit this evening, will try not to make a huge impact on people's post counts!
> 
> Thanks for understanding....
> 
> Betsy


LOL I tried to click on that to see the book!

Melissa


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


Boy, Betsy, your month in San Diego did wonders for you. You look great!


----------



## CegAbq

Mollyb52 - thanks; I just dl'd the book & will be using Mobipocket to get it over on to my Kindle hopefully.


----------



## Jammie

Mollyb52 - Sounds like an interesting book.  Thanks.


----------



## marianneg

I just checked on the Book Lovers' Links thread, and I realized that one of my favorite free book sites wasn't on it: http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/. I have the RSS feed on my homepage (google) - she finds new books almost every day.


----------



## JoDawn

>Sean Williams - A crooked Letter. Free in PDf.
>
>http://ladnews.livejournal.com/112580.html
>
>He is a good fantasy writer.

This looks awesome! I'm downloading it now!
THANKS!!
jo


----------



## auntmarge

marianner said:


> I just checked on the Book Lovers' Links thread, and I realized that one of my favorite free book sites wasn't on it: http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/. I have the RSS feed on my homepage (google) - she finds new books almost every day.


Marianner, thanks for posting this. I've already downloaded _Don't Forget to Breathe_ and am going back now to read the rest of the site.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

marianner said:


> I just checked on the Book Lovers' Links thread, and I realized that one of my favorite free book sites wasn't on it: http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/. I have the RSS feed on my homepage (google) - she finds new books almost every day.


Marianner, thanks for posting this. I don't put blogs on the Book Lovers Links, too many of them and they come and go, but http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com is on the eBook Blogs thread that Verena has in the Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting section, and I also have a link to that thread in the Book Lovers' Links: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1169.0.html

This is a great resource, you can subscribe to any or all of the blogs and keep up to date! (And of course, you can keep up with our own Blog using RSS.

Betsy


----------



## marianneg

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Marianner, thanks for posting this. I don't put blogs on the Book Lovers Links, too many of them and they come and go, but http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com is on the eBook Blogs thread that Verena has in the Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting section, and I also have a link to that thread in the Book Lovers' Links: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1169.0.html


Ah, that explains it. I could have sworn that I found it through kindleboards, but it wasn't on the Links thread, so I was confused.


----------



## VictoriaP

JoDawn said:


> >Sean Williams - A crooked Letter. Free in PDf.
> >
> >http://ladnews.livejournal.com/112580.html
> >
> >He is a good fantasy writer.
> 
> This looks awesome! I'm downloading it now!
> THANKS!!
> jo
> 
> Unfortunately, this was the worst PDF conversion I've encountered so far. It's beautiful if you want to read all 500 pages on your computer, but I couldn't get three pages into it on the Kindle before the extraneous page marks in the middle of pages, weird line breaks, and overall odd formatting did me in.
> 
> Converted via Calibre (to mobi) and via Amazon (to AZW). No difference at all.
> 
> And there's no Kindle version to be had yet.


----------



## frojazz

About A Crooked Letter:


VictoriaP said:


> Unfortunately, this was the worst PDF conversion I've encountered so far. It's beautiful if you want to read all 500 pages on your computer, but I couldn't get three pages into it on the Kindle before the extraneous page marks in the middle of pages, weird line breaks, and overall odd formatting did me in.
> 
> Converted via Calibre (to mobi) and via Amazon (to AZW). No difference at all.
> 
> And there's no Kindle version to be had yet.


Thanks for this Victoria. I was just about to d/l but I'll hold off.


----------



## VictoriaP

frojazz said:


> About A Crooked Letter:
> Thanks for this Victoria. I was just about to d/l but I'll hold off.


I'd say D/L it for now, just don't plan to put it on your Kindle unless you're a masochist.  I'm hunting still to see if there's a decent, not **too** problematic way of converting these, or something that will strip out page headers, or something.

A number of people on that site have commented that a mobi format was really needed, and the author appears to be listening, but knows little about the subject.

I don't get it, does anyone actually READ 500 page PDFs on their computer?


----------



## Seamonkey

I couldn't even get About a Crooked Letter to download.. got a message saying the file was damaged and could not be repaired...


----------



## sharyn

VictoriaP said:


> I'd say D/L it for now, just don't plan to put it on your Kindle unless you're a masochist.  I'm hunting still to see if there's a decent, not **too** problematic way of converting these, or something that will strip out page headers, or something.
> 
> A number of people on that site have commented that a mobi format was really needed, and the author appears to be listening, but knows little about the subject.
> 
> I don't get it, does anyone actually READ 500 page PDFs on their computer?


Just use Mobipocket Creator (a free program) to convert the PDF to .prc format. Then email it to your Kindle. Easy as pie!

Sharyn


----------



## Leslie

I just came across these two at Amazon. Free right now, not sure how long that will last:


----------



## Steph H

Hide in Plain Sight is one of the 16 Harlequins that's been free since early February; don't know how much longer they all will be.  Persuader, I read on the Kindle daily-ish post, will be free until mid-May, when the next Lee Child book comes out.


----------



## Leslie

Steph H said:


> Hide in Plain Sight is one of the 16 Harlequins that's been free since early February; don't know how much longer they all will be. Persuader, I read on the Kindle daily-ish post, will be free until mid-May, when the next Lee Child book comes out.


Thanks for the update, Steph!


----------



## Steph H

I should've said, when the next Jack Reacher book (the series that Persuader is a part of) by Lee Child comes out... 

My guess, and it's only a guess, is that all those Harlequins will go back to regular price in April. 2 months at free is a long time. But that's only a guess.  You can find them all at the easy-freebie Amazon link, along with the other current Amazon freebies.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search?node=154606011&keywords=-domain&field-price=0-0&sort=price&redirect=true

(Note that Keeper of Eternity and Still Waters are still coming up in that link but are no longer free....)


----------



## VictoriaP

sharyn said:


> Just use Mobipocket Creator (a free program) to convert the PDF to .prc format. Then email it to your Kindle. Easy as pie!
> 
> Sharyn


Thanks, Sharyn--yes, mobipocket creator is the next on my list to take a look at! However, converting it isn't the problem. Stripping out all the extraneous bits that the PDF leaves behind & cleaning up the formatting errors that occur because of the changeover is the issue. I've already tried converting it with two different programs & it came out absolutely identical, so there's not much reason to think mobipocket will be any different, unfortunately. 

(and it's not a Mac based program, so I'm going to have to work around that too....)


----------



## Kind

Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread updated! Woot Woot!


----------



## koland

VictoriaP said:


> Thanks, Sharyn--yes, mobipocket creator is the next on my list to take a look at! However, converting it isn't the problem. Stripping out all the extraneous bits that the PDF leaves behind & cleaning up the formatting errors that occur because of the changeover is the issue. I've already tried converting it with two different programs & it came out absolutely identical, so there's not much reason to think mobipocket will be any different, unfortunately.


After importing the PDF, you'll have an HTML file in MobiCreator. Edit that with a text editor (I use notepad in Windows) and then use search/replace to find those extraneous bits (html codes are often around the header/footers on pages or the words repeat). Delete those and then build the book from the edited file.

Make sure when you import that you have it set to Windows1252 and not UTF8 (I think; it may have been the other way around) and all the punctuation will be properly interpreted - otherwise quotes, apostrophes, emdash and such will be replaced by codes that start with & # (without the space) and you'll end up having to clean all that up as well. It's much easier if MobiCreator does that work. MC also automates creating a TOC if a tag was created on chapter headings (some PDF's it does so, others it does not) or you can tag those yourself while in the HTML.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think this may have been posted earlier, but member Diane posted this this morning:

Member Diana post this great news today in the Book Corner! I'll be adding this to the Book Lovers' Links.



Diana said:


> Amazon has started a page on their site where they will be listing all free books and special offers for Kindle. It is called "Great Deals on Kindle" and available here:
> 
> *Link to Amazon page*


Betsy


----------



## Jen

VictoriaP said:


> Thanks, Sharyn--yes, mobipocket creator is the next on my list to take a look at! However, converting it isn't the problem. Stripping out all the extraneous bits that the PDF leaves behind & cleaning up the formatting errors that occur because of the changeover is the issue. I've already tried converting it with two different programs & it came out absolutely identical, so there's not much reason to think mobipocket will be any different, unfortunately.
> 
> (and it's not a Mac based program, so I'm going to have to work around that too....)


I haven't tried it yet, but I do know there is a program out there called Stanza that is Mac based. Maybe that will help you....


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think this may have been posted earlier, but member Diane post this this morning:
> 
> Member Diana post this great news today in the Book Corner! I'll be adding this to the Book Lovers' Links.
> 
> Betsy


Yay for Amazon - about time!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think this may have been posted earlier, but member Diane posted this this morning:
> 
> Member Diana post this great news today in the Book Corner! I'll be adding this to the Book Lovers' Links.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Diana and Amazon. This is great.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO Amazon and thanks for posting Diane!!


----------



## CS

Free e-book

Check back on April 1 (no fooling!) to grab your free download of

The Beekeeper's Apprentice

chosen as one the "100 Favorite Mysteries of the 20th Century" by the IMBA and a Notable YA book by the American Library Association.

http://www.laurierking.com/?page_id=2414


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looooved this book.

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

CS said:


> Free e-book
> 
> Check back on April 1 (no fooling!) to grab your free download of
> 
> The Beekeepers Apprentice
> 
> chosen as one the 100 Favorite Mysteries of the 20th Century by the IMBA and a Notable YA book by the American Library Association.
> 
> http://www.laurierking.com/?page_id=2414


Thanks! Made sure to place an alarm reminder on my phone to make sure I remember this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Thanks! Made sure to place an alarm reminder on my phone to make sure I remember this.


And then you can remind the rest of us.

I've been waiting for more of this series to be Kindleized. I haven't read any, yet, and I didn't want to start with The Locked Rooms (I think that was the name). The reviews all said it was disappointing compared to the others.

Thanks, CS.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I'll try to remember to remind you guys.....I'll set up an alert lol


----------



## Toby

Thanks Diane & Amazon! That will save alot of time.


----------



## CS

Found these on http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/

Admiral's Ghost: Book One of the Onyalum Series by NB Vanyoos (Kindle-compatible Mobipocket PRC Format)

From Los Angeles drug dealer to hero of an alien world, the Universe must have a sense of humor. Tyler Jensen, an earthling lost in the cosmos, struggles to understand the technologically advanced world whose hero he has inadvertently become. Posing as the Supreme Commander of the planet's fleet, Tyler must quickly learn the murky alliances of the military to succeed against their neighboring enemy. Will Tyler's naiveté doom the warring world or can he navigate the political trappings of the Admiral's world to conquer another?

The Desert has no King by Frederiko Aguilar (PDF)

This is a story of a young man growing up in the suburbs of East Los Angeles, California. A story of what all young gamblers dream of and few will experience - and perhaps, survive. Frankie Santos started learning the games of poker and horse racing at the age of 10 years. He gambled for money playing marbles and pitching pennies. At 12 he shared his new devotion with his fellow classmates by getting them involved in poker games on the school grounds. In high school, he continued to live in the environment of trying to make a fast buck by betting racehorses. As a young man in his 20's, he enters into a journey of big money, greed, drugs, and becoming the target of the Mexican Mafia. He is on the run and while in hiding, he discovers another hard, fast paced journey. By nature, he is a compassionate man and a protector of good decent people that may be in harm's way&#8230; especially family. From the age of innocence to manhood and the commencement of rise to power, Frankie Santos did not know what was in his destiny. Fact or Fiction?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For April's Free Books thread, post here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6261.0.html


----------

